# What type of cookie are you? Quiz



## Piccolina (Oct 13, 2005)

*Pass the milk, it's time for the what type of cookie are you quiz!*

*http://quizilla.com/users/whymzycal/quizzes/What%20Kind%20of%20Cookie%20Are%20You%3F/
*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

This was me... I was sure I would have been a white chocolate macadamia but... hmm






This was Cris... this fits him very well!!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

I have never even eaten one )


----------



## wasabi (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2005)

Ol ma is a Lemon Cookie   Hummmmm

kadesma


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Ol ma is a Lemon Cookie  Hummmmm
> 
> kadesma


 
 & I'm supposed to be a regular old classic?! Who writes this stuff!


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2005)

yep sounds like me lol


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 13, 2005)

Mine was Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip !  You're a peanut butter chocolate chip cookie ! You're a bit more aggressive than your close cousin, the Chocolate Chip Cookie. However, you too are a classic and are considered a hearty good time by nearly everyone ! 3% are this I guess !


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 13, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvs (Oct 13, 2005)

i'm chocolate chip.


----------



## Raven (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a Turtle Too! 

~ Raven ~


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2005)

I"m a turtle!


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a sugar cookie, I wish I was something more interesting!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2005)

This is just too true!


----------



## Alix (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a turtle cookie too. Mmmmmm, I want to lick my own arm now.


----------



## licia (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm a lemon cookie also. Don't have anything against that. I wasn't aware that I was tart, though!!


----------



## cara (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm also a lemon cookie.... I hate Lemon cookies.....


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 14, 2005)

Watch what you say, cara, I'm a lemon cookie too! 





Mish, I think you better go back and try again.  That's definitely not you!


----------



## mish (Oct 14, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Mish, I think you better go back and try again. That's definitely not you!


 
I hope you mean that in a god way, PA  

I think of myself as a "Classy" S'more.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 14, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I hope you mean that in a god way, PA
> 
> I think of myself as a "Classy" S'more.


 
Of course I do!


----------



## cara (Oct 14, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Watch what you say, cara, I'm a lemon cookie too!


 
okay.. I`ll take back my words... 
I Love Lemon cookies...


----------



## kadesma (Oct 14, 2005)

Well gee, I don't feel so bad about being a lemon cookie now. Look at all the good company I have 

kadesma, slightly tart 

...


----------



## Cyberchef (Oct 15, 2005)

It would be nice to add something FUN or DIFFERENT like...Idunno ......Macedamia nuts, maybe?


----------



## funny (Oct 27, 2005)

i love chocolate chip


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2005)

why am i the only sugar ????
left in my own corner again *sigh*


----------

